# SKK Books or DVDs



## Jonny Figgis (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi All

I would like to find out if anyone knows where I can get my hands Shaolin Kempo Karate books or DVDs. Any help with this would be great.

Many thanks



Jonny
Ireland


----------



## Blindside (Jan 23, 2009)

About 10 years ago I reviewed some tapes from Shihan Tom Ingargiola, and thought they were decent.  Presumably those were the same ones available here:
http://www.shaolinkempo.com/


----------



## Jonny Figgis (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for that, much appreciated. What do you think of the Villari DVDs?


----------



## Blindside (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't do Shaolin Kempo so I really haven't paid any attention to their product offerings. I wound up doing that review because on another forum I was being critical of video training, and Mr. Ingargolia sent me a couple tapes to take a look at. Actually, PM me your address and I'll mail you the purple belt tape, and this is a VHS tape, you know that old tech stuff.   I don't know how accurate the content of the material was to whatever is "the standard" is, but the material was decent.


----------



## Danjo (Jan 23, 2009)

Jonny Figgis said:


> Thanks for that, much appreciated. What do you think of the Villari DVDs?


 
They have good production quality. Villari demos a lot of it himself including bonus sections where he demonstrates "Chi-na: that Art of the White Tiger"


----------



## RevIV (Jan 23, 2009)

Go to

www.kempoinfo.com


----------



## Matt (Jan 23, 2009)

Blindside said:


> I don't do Shaolin Kempo so I really haven't paid any attention to their product offerings. I wound up doing that review because on another forum I was being critical of video training, and Mr. Ingargolia sent me a couple tapes to take a look at. Actually, PM me your address and I'll mail you the purple belt tape, and this is a VHS tape, you know that old tech stuff.   I don't know how accurate the content of the material was to whatever is "the standard" is, but the material was decent.



I haven't seen Tom's tapes, but as far as I've heard the quality is good (material but not necessarily the production quality), so they would be a good place to start. He's mostly 'standard' as much as there is one. You can see his curriculum at his site.


----------



## Jonny Figgis (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the posts. Going to look at the Villari DVDs and see what they are about. I feel I should look at these as he is the founder of the system...I've heard conflicting reports so best to check them out myself. Thanks again.


----------



## marlon (Jan 25, 2009)

I have both the Villari dvd's and the complete set of Shihan Ingargiola. I am biased as Shihan is who i learn from...but here is my input in anycase. The Villari dvd's have a great production and GM Villari demonstrates a good deal of the material himself, plus the chin na section as Danjo mentioned. The style is shown as ...very 'dojo' type training and not too much emphasis on 'street' application. GM Villari's demos tends to be more fight oriented though.

Shihan Ingargiola's dvd's have low production value by comparison..more like a home movie. the presentation is more directed at making the material street effective. There is a great deal of discussion and demonstration of not only the material and its applications but on the training and skills necessary to make it work...bag work, drills, accuracy drills...very specific things to help you train. the combinations and forms are the same as the Villari dvd's (allowing for the different teaching focus and personal style) un tp this point. Shihan also has 'kempos' many of which are animal techniques and others simplely self defense technques, that are not combinations but are very effective and teach important skills,covers reaction drills, defense against clubs, knives, grab ...it is not set techniques for him, rather concepts to be applied to the knowledge you have and the skills you have developed...again he emphasizes working on the individual skills necessary to make a technique work. He has a ground work section, a breaking section and a no mind drill section as well. Also every form he goes through it twice (front and back) at a walk through pace, then goes though it with applications on a person (a student volunteer...hah!) and then once more at a regular pace. He, also ,has many weapons forms, as he was trained in the Villari organization under Steve Demasco, until 4th. dan when Master Demasco split and Shihan stayed with GM Villari. I like these very much and when you meet him and work with him, he is exactly the person presented to you on the dvd's, knowledgeable, fun, highly skilled and open minded and excited about sharing knowledge and teaching and learning. He still travels near and far to learn from many different masters in kempo and other related arts
Did i mentioned that i have a bias? In my defense my bias is because of who Shihan Ingargiola is as a martial artist, and instructor and a person

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Jonny Figgis (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, Marlon. That gives me more of an insight into the DVDs. I want to get them to supplement the classes I go to. As far as I know, I train at the only SKK club in Ireland! It is a small but dedicated club which spend a lot of time making each combination applicable to the street, working basics and training the pinans and katas. I am a self defence instructor and I feel SKK fits in (to some degree) with my training..more so than other systems I have trained in.

Will check out both sets of DVDs...thanks again.


----------

